# Rachmaninov "In Camara"



## itywltmt

En français










This week's installment of_ Once Upon the Internet _considers some tracks I downloaded some time ago featuring intimate music from *Sergei Rachmaninov*, which fits right in with my Summer-lomng look at his music.

Rachmaninov wrote two piano trios; this one - his op. 9 - and a second youthful single-movement work in G minor written in four days in 1892. The later, three movement trio in D minor followed only a year later. Both of them bear the tilte " elegiac ".

Inspired by the shocking death of *Tchaikovsky *on October 23, 1893, Rachmaninov responded by beginning a work in his memory two days later. Laboring over it for six weeks, Rachmaninov composed a work in three huge and hugely despairing movements. Taking Tchaikovsky's own elegiac piano trio as a model, Rachmaninov's work consists of a large-scale sonata movement, an enormous central set of variations, and a resolutely defiant concluding fast movement.

Rachmaninov wrote about half a dozen song cycles, for about 60 art songs in total. The playlist includes a few samples. However, it is Rachmaninov's extensive works for solo piano that dominate his "intimate" works. He wrote two sets of _etudes-tableaux_; his opp. 33 and 39. The quantity and numbering of the op. 33 set is confusing because Rachmaninov withdrew three of the original nine prior to publication. The resulting set of Etudes-Tableaux, Opus 33, thereby became a set of six, #1 in f minor, #2 in C major, #3 (formerly #6) in e-flat minor, #4 (formerly #7) in E-flat major, #5 (formerly #8) in g minor, and #6 (formerly #9) in c-sharp minor. The two posthumously published Etudes are now usually reinstated in the set between numbers 2 and 3, creating a set of eight Etudes.

Happy Listening

*PLAYLIST​*
*Sergei RACHMANINOV (1873 - 1943)*
Piano trio no 2 in D Minor, op. 9 "Trio élégiaque"

Marianna Rashkovetsky, piano
Alexey Shabalin, violin
Alexey Ramanenko, cello

Songs for female voice and piano

_Ne ver', moj drug_ (Don't believe, my friend), op.14, no. 7 
_Siren'_ (Lilacs), op. 21, no. 5 
_Zdes' khorosho_ (It is good here), op. 21, no. 7 
_U mojego okna_ (By my window), op. 26, no.10 

Christine Komatsu - soprano
Barry Snyder - piano

Etudes-tableaux, Op. 33
No. 1 in F Minor(Allegro non troppo) 
No. 2 in C Major (Allegro) 
No. 3 in C Minor (Grave) 
No. 4 in D Minor (Moderato) 
No. 5 in E-Flat Minor (Non allegro) 
No. 6 in E-Flat Major (Allegro con fuoco) 
No. 7 in G Minor (Moderato) 
No. 8 in C-Sharp Minor (Grave)

Alberto Ferrari, piano

(MP3.COM - 02-05-14)
Playlist URL (_Internet Archive_): https://archive.org/details/205EtudesTableauxOp.33No.5E

*July 26 2013, "I Think You Will Love This Music Too" will feature a new podcast "Rachmaninov Festival, Part 2" at its Pod-O-Matic Channel . Read more July 26 on the ITYWLTMT Blogspot blog.*


----------

